# Solved: Echo is off.



## 1Nation (Aug 24, 2009)

I write alot of batch programs because I am an avid Windows NT/98/95/2k Developer. I was on my Win2k desktop and wrote up a fresh batch to clean up temp files and I have written.

@echo off
echo Hello, this will clean your windows Temp folder and save you some disk space.
pause
Del C:\WINDOWS\Temp
echo .
echo .
echo .
echo Success
echo You should now have some extra disk space!
pause

But upon running the bat it performs the action but the first echo command after @echo off simply says ECHO is off. rather that what I want it to say everything else displays properly what's going on?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Strange. It is just the first echo cmd that doesn't work and it doesn't echo any of the output of the delete cmd?

I just copied and pasted your code directly and it worked fine. You sure you don't have some extraneous tabs or something else in there. I would open it in notepad++ and turn on all characters to see if there is something in there.


----------



## 1Nation (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I believe I've solved it I was saving it as Temp Cleaner.bat upon opening the batch file then saving it as Temporary Files Cleaner.bat it runs normally. I don't know what went wrong.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had a couple of weird things similar to this. Don't know why, but closing all windows, then re-opening usually fixes it. Seems like the command prompt is using a copy of the file cached in memory, which gets corrupted somehow, and never notices that the file gets edited or changed, so never reloads the new version.


----------

